# Tokyo with trepidation



## bayoubaby

I've visited Tokyo before and fell in love the city. I'm at a crossroads in my life and feeling quite adventurous. Seriously thinking of picking up and moving to Japan. However, my Japanese is VERY limited. Am I crazy? Do you know of any good immersion courses you could recommend?


----------



## synthia

Before you worry about your Japanese, you have to think about the visa situation. If you enroll in Japanese courses there, you could get a student visa, which would also allow you to work part time. If you want to work, you would probably have to find a job teaching ESL, unless you work for a company that will transfer you. I don't know anyone who has ever just decided to move to Japan without taking one of those routes. Maybe that is because it is so expensive, but there probably is no way to get a visa otherwise. People used to go in and out with 90 day tourist visas and work on them, sometimes for years. However, back in the early 90's that changed, and they will not let you in more than a few times, if that, on back to back tourist visas.


----------



## bayoubaby

Thanks Synthia. Those are all great points. I guess I need to cool my engines a bit and get my act together before getting too jazzed about a move.


----------



## bayoubaby

Those are all excellent points, Synthia. I guess I need to cool my engines and really make a plan. Thanks!


----------

